# Waggle Creations!



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
So first things first! 
*My betta fish key chains! *




Short fins/Females~ $5 for a basic one/two colors, $7 for complex colors
Long fins/Males (HM & DT currently)~$10, more complex, $12
Long Fluffy Fins~$15

*Extras!* (Total price for both)
Pectorals~$1
Glass Bead Eyes~$.50
Large Button Eyes~$1
Small/Medium Button eyes~$.50
Clasp chain instead of key ring~$1.00

*I also make crochet turtle key chains! *

Standard turtle~$7.00
Glass Bead Eyes~$.50
Large Button Eyes~$1
Small/Medium Button eyes~$.50
Clasp chain instead of key ring~$1.00

*Finally! I also make key chain tails! *


The basic key chain size is $9.99 (Commissions for colors are available. The color list will continually update) 
How ever I can do custom sizes and widths. Commissions for these are variable in price depending on the sizes.


I mainly use my Etsy for any of my sales to help it stay official. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/WaggleCreations?ref=l2-shop-header-avatar

*Shipping​**Domestic(USA)*~ $3.25 
*Canada*~ $6.56 USD
*Everywhere else*~ This will vary, I believe the flat rate is somewhere between $10-$12. I can always go to the post office and get an estimate for you! 

I ship with USPS.
*The yarn currently is a few different types, just a heads up. Mainly it is acrylic or cotton but certain colors that are just right may be wool or angora. Please let me know if you have any allergies to certain materials! *

*Commissions are open!*​


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

:3


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, these are amazing! I'm letting my friend know about those tail ones, she's really into things like that


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Elsewhere! Please let me know if she's interested! The fluffy tail betta's are my favorite! I'm hoping to make a giant stuffed animal one soon.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Lucillia, are those yarn tails? They look great!  I made a longer one once for myself, they're so pretty and soft, but they take forever!


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

I must have one!! D:


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Rainbow yes! They're key chain ones to clip to bags.  I do full sized commissions as well and I agree, they do take forever but the colors are so much more precise than with fabric. 

Kawaii I can definitely make you one! I can let you know when my commission status clears so I can work with you!


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Wewt!! D I must get one of my little boy! Just message me when ever c:


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Kawaii I will add you to my spreadsheet of people for orders and I will message you as soon as I am ready!


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

*sighs* These are so pretty! :3 Hmm, I especially love that second one, I just wish I had the money right now!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Its okay. Ive had to put everything on halt.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay after a very hectic few months I'm back!! 

Here are two new bettas! As you can see I've made some changes and I think they're for the better. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

And for some reason I double posted! Oops!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

And here is thetrojanbetta's Penelope!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

These are adorable!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you indigo!!!! 
They're definitely getting a lot better!


----------

